# how do you start a life with a poor foundation?



## interest1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd like to say first off I know my situation isn't as bad as it could be and that I'm just looking for advice because I don't know where to turn.

Recently my home life has taken a turn for the worse, 22 years old, sibling addicted to drugs and tore my family apart. Parents split up and I was kicked out and forced to stay with a relative for a while, now living with my father and we don't get a long. I was in college at the time but had to drop out due to this all happening. Now I'm struggling to get on my feet and support myself. I have no savings, all the money I earn off the books goes to my food and gas. I can't live with my father much longer and things don't look good. I've tried applying to over 100 local jobs in my area, gyms/shopping stores/food marts etc. Nothing is coming up. Now I'm left with no college degree and I am unable to find a job. I really need some help, How can I get a decent paying job and support myself? I really have no idea where to start or what to do, I'm nervous things are going to end up badly. I know this may sound moronic, just looking for some decent advice.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 19, 2014)

if you're wiling to move check out North Dakota. you should have no problem finding work near the oil/natural gas drilling areas.


----------



## interest1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Swiper said:


> if you're wiling to move check out North Dakota. you should have no problem finding work near the oil/natural gas drilling areas.



Someone else actually mentioned this to me as well. If it was in my cards I would definitely be all over it. I just don't have any resources to move at this point.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2014)

I grew up with nothing -- about as poor as you can in this nation. You're going to have to really work hard and spend a lot of your non-work time self-teaching to develop the technical and interpersonal skills that you're going to need to get ahead. It all really comes down to your attitude. Make it positive and don't ever give up.


----------



## charley (Mar 19, 2014)

interest1 said:


> Someone else actually mentioned this to me as well. If it was in my cards I would definitely be all over it. I just don't have any resources to move at this point.



Swiper has a point, you could learn a lot from leaving NJ & heading west, its true you will have some hard times but you'll set yourself free and think about life as an independent male, and your age is the perfect time. If not now when??  Go for it, it will help shape your character and show you how strong a young man can be..


----------



## s2h (Mar 19, 2014)

Join the Coast Guard....huge oppurtunities there...your a gov employee with the Dept of Homeland Security....guaranteed pay...food..and housing...cool duty assigmnets....you can get many different job skills there that translates to jobs in the real world.....once you become a gov employee the sky is the limit...jobs open up everywhere...or get your training and time in so you have a life skill....

You could also select the Armed Forces...big bonuses as there in need of people....either way some good options...


----------



## solidassears (Mar 19, 2014)

Western states like Utah, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, North Dakota etc. lots of opportunity for young guys who will work. You could learn a trade skill and be making very good money in a very short time. I see lots of lazy slugs looking for a free paycheck, very few young guys who want to really work. The ones who do, can really do well.


----------



## interest1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all of the input, I did try joining the military and was declined due to partial hearing loss, the move west seems like a popular bit of information, I just don't know how I can accomplish it, I have nothing under my feet at the moment.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2014)

You're not looking hard enough right where you are, period. If you want to find work, I guarantee there are day labor jobs, yes they suck but they are available and contractors are always looking for reliable people who can take instruction and aren't lazy.
 Ask yourself where do you want to be in 6 months?? You'll be there if you mean it. North Dakota offers opportunity that most likely isn't going anywhere for a very long time, but you can't get there with no cash.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 19, 2014)

And believe in yourself. It's the catalyst for change. I know it's a easy thing to say, but much harder to actually do. But start today. Believe that good things are going to happen to you.  You'll start looking for opportunities instead of expecting downfalls.

your a young fella the world is your oyster.  Hang out with positive people.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> And believe in yourself. It's the catalyst for change. I know it's a easy thing to say, but much harder to actually do. But start today. Believe that good things are going to happen to you.  You'll start looking for opportunities instead of expecting downfalls.
> 
> your a young fella the world is your oyster.  Hang out with positive people.



All Very true!


----------



## interest1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I really want to thank everyone for their wise words, support and advice. I'm going to stay positive and continue to look for opportunities.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 19, 2014)

s2h said:


> Join the Coast Guard....huge oppurtunities there...your a gov employee with the Dept of Homeland Security....guaranteed pay...food..and housing...cool duty assigmnets....you can get many different job skills there that translates to jobs in the real world.....once you become a gov employee the sky is the limit...jobs open up everywhere...or get your training and time in so you have a life skill....
> 
> You could also select the Armed Forces...big bonuses as there in need of people....either way some good options...


Gotta agree with this advice. It's to easy to join the military and get an awesome job after. I talked my friend into joining but not to follow in my dumb path. I did 6 years in the Army and I'm only useful if terrorists attack, a war breaks out, or zombies start running rampade. I talked him into using his brain and not a gun like I did. When he gets out, he will have the ability to make 6 figures in his job field and never have to fire a shot other then basic training and annual weapons qualifications.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 19, 2014)

*Jobs, jobs, jobs*

Start calling companies out West to see what they have to offer; you will be amazed. And there's Sean Hannity; he has a bunch of links listed on his web site and talks about the jobs on his radio show:

http://www.hannity.com/


----------



## Swiper (Mar 19, 2014)

http://youtu.be/XfJBgaIrxiQ


----------



## s2h (Mar 20, 2014)

interest1 said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate all of the input, I did try joining the military and was declined due to partial hearing loss, the move west seems like a popular bit of information, I just don't know how I can accomplish it, I have nothing under my feet at the moment.



Coast Guard will take you....its the Gov..I believe you even get paid more for having a disibilty...check it out...


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 20, 2014)

If you constantly push the button during the hearing test you'll do ok. Worked for me


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2014)

Man, you just have to buckle down. I started off great, but had an early mid-life crisis in my early 30s. I threw away everything I add: career, house, car, savings, ect.  Now, I am starting over from scratch. It sucks, but I just grit my teeth and power threw it. I see myself being back to where I was in less than a year. Set goals, and work everyday to achieving those goals. Otherwise, you will stagnate, and get nowhere.


----------



## LAM (Mar 21, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> You're not looking hard enough right where you are, period.



Have you ever lived in the north east?  It's the most competitive area in the country and it's also the most expensive to live in.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 21, 2014)

LAM said:


> Have you ever lived in the north east?  It's the most competitive area in the country and it's also the most expensive to live in.



yes, I have and it is as irrelevant as your post.

 here are 4 ads I found in less than 3 minutes ranging from 10-23 dollars an hour in New Jersey about 2500 miles from where I live, one of the 3 needs minimal experience which is easily attained. This young man just needs to believe in himself and show up to life everyday with a direction and not give up. Coddling him and and telling him BS like you are spewing out just feeds a mans insecurities and tarnishes his confidence. Build him up by encouragement, the sky isn't falling.

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/lab/4384324884.html

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/lab/4383932218.html

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/lab/4383586615.html

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/lab/4383503231.html


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2014)

interest1 said:


> I'd like to say first off I know my situation isn't as bad as it could be and that I'm just looking for advice because I don't know where to turn.
> 
> Recently my home life has taken a turn for the worse, 22 years old, sibling addicted to drugs and tore my family apart. Parents split up and I was kicked out and forced to stay with a relative for a while, now living with my father and we don't get a long. I was in college at the time but had to drop out due to this all happening. Now I'm struggling to get on my feet and support myself. I have no savings, all the money I earn off the books goes to my food and gas. I can't live with my father much longer and things don't look good. I've tried applying to over 100 local jobs in my area, gyms/shopping stores/food marts etc. Nothing is coming up. Now I'm left with no college degree and I am unable to find a job. I really need some help, How can I get a decent paying job and support myself? I really have no idea where to start or what to do, I'm nervous things are going to end up badly. I know this may sound moronic, just looking for some decent advice.


your life sux because you live in NJ, thats where I grew up that whole state is a crab bucket. Join the army they will pay for your college


----------

